# Tiny White Specks Darting!!!!



## djlen

Does that sound like Cherry Shrimp babies? I'm seeing these teenie, tiny, if you cut a piece of lint into 90 pieces, small things darting around with no particular direction in mind.
Those of your who are in the know. Please respond and tell me I'm not hallucinating over here.

Len


----------



## HeyPK

Those could be a lot of things---protozoa or very small crustaceans, such as copepods (cyclops)


----------



## djlen

Well, I've been staring at aquariums for 40 years and seen a lot of bugs/crustaceans etc., but I've never seen anything move like these puppies are moving.

Len


----------



## HeyPK

Describe how they are moving.


----------



## djlen

They are darting quickly around the tank. They seem to not want to stay in the open for long, but gravitate to the moss and floaters. Some stay on the glass for a while, but they all move. Very hard to spot if you're not looking for them.

Len


----------



## HeyPK

If they are very small and move in lightning-like jumps so fast that they seem to disappear and reappear further away, then they are likely copepods. 
http://fmel.ifas.ufl.edu/imgs/male1.jpg


----------



## milalic

These are two good articles:

ShrimpNow !!! - Content - Resource Library - Everything about the hobby - Basic of Invertebrates Keeping - Part I: Bugs and Worms ID Article
ShrimpNow !!! - Content - Resource Library - Everything about the hobby - Basic of Invertebrates Keeping - Part II: Bugs and Worms ID Article

-Pedro


----------



## djlen

Will someone please explain how to upload a picture so that I can show you what I'm seing?
I get it uploaded to the 'manage you attachments' box but don't know what do do to get it included onto the post.

Len


----------



## HeyPK

In your post you have to say something or it doesn't get posted. You then go to the manage attachments button, below, in the 'attach files' box and click on that. You get a small 'manage attachments' window that has an 'attachment key that gives the allowable maximum sizes for files to be attached. .gif, .jpe, and .jpg files are the best, because you can download up to 100 KB. I always make .jpg files and pick .jpg. Chose 'Upload File from your Computer' and hit the browse... button. You should have a picture file already on your computer that is 100K or less. When you hit the browse... button you get your finder and you navigate to your chosen file and open it. Opening puts the address of the file in the blank space in the 'Upload File from your Computer' box. Then, hit the upload button next to the browse button and the file will get uploaded as an attachment. Then finish any more text you want to add to your reply and either hit the 'preview' button or the 'submit' button. You should get an 'attached thumbnail' Like this. Click on it and you will get a larger picture.


----------



## djlen

OK, this is not too clear. It's the oval white looking object in the middle of the picture on the glass:

What do you think?

See if this one is a bit clearer:


Not very clear I'll admit, but the dang think is so small.

Len


----------



## HeyPK

It looks like an ostracod. If it is an ostracod, it will swim, not in jumps, but rather steadily and not rapidly. It swims with its antennae. I am not a shrimp keeper, but don't the shrimp normally kept in aquaria brood eggs on their ventral abdomen, and then release babes that look like small versions of the adult, big eyes and all?


----------



## milalic

It is not a shrimp. I am not sure what is it from the picture but most of those little things are harmless. From the shape I think is an ostracod.

HeyPK,

most shrimp are smaller version of the parents. When you can see them, you will clearly see it is a shrimp.

-Pedro


----------



## bigtroutz

if you go to this link Introduction to Ostracoda there is a movie of ostracods with some copepods crashing the party at the end of the clip 

If they swim with a jerking motion, it sounds more like copepods. Pretty hard to tell from the picture you posted. They could also be daphnia, which also swim with a jerking motion rather than the glide of an ostracod.

Copepod - triangular body shape with visible hair like appendages at front and rear

Ostracod - ovoid body shape with appendages mostly hidden from view except while swimming

Daphnia - irregularly ovoid body shape with appendages visible only near the head


----------



## Cassie

those look/sound a little like what I had in my shirmp only tank, which I decided were most likely seed shrimp. I introduced boraras maculatas to the tank and they quickly disappeared. I read they aren't harmful, but I just didn't want anything extra in my tank


----------



## rain-

Yes, that's a definite seed shrimp, Ostracoda. Congrats, I think that they are the most fascinating little things found from aquariums (the second fascinating things are Copepods and the definite yuckies are planaria), too bad their beauty only shows up in macro or microscope pictures.


----------

